# Bonnie Palmer of Angel Maltese



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Bonnie asked for help with fundraising for her rescue group, but I'm not in her area.

Due to Bernie Madoff, donations to her group have dried up. They are now $6000 in debt and the group is in a precarious position. This year Bonnie rescued an abused maltese with a broken jaw who she named Precious. They tried to save the jaw but after a 5 months of wiring and fixing it needed to be removed - thankfully Precious is doing well, but the medical bills are high. Gayle and Bonnie are so busy tending to the rescues and caring for those who are not adoptable (sick and older pets) that there is no time for fundraising. 

PLEASE HELP THIS DESERVING GROUP BY DONATING WHAT YOU CAN: (It's tax deductible too) 

FLORIDA YORKIE & MALTESE RESCUE, INC.
310 S. RANGE ROAD
COCOA, FL 32926

For anyone who lives near Palm Beach Garden, Florida who is interested in helping with fundraising, please contact Bonnie at 561 691 1691. Feel free to pm me for ideas. For anyone who knows about cyber fundraising, please consider helping as well.

For those on other forums, please post this information.

Also, can anyone create and donate a webpage for rescues on Bonnie's website?

MORE INFO ABOUT THIS AMAZING GROUP:
Florida Yorkie and Maltese Rescue, is a small but active group which is basically Bonnie, Gayle Harris and a handful of volunteers who rescue and foster maltese, yorkies and all kinds of dogs. Gayle has gone on 2 puppy mill raids, and their group took 40 dogs. They take in strays, dogs who are owner surrendered, dogs from vets and shelters who are about to be euthanized and from seniors who have passed away. Gayle has fostered over 30 dogs at a time and all adoptable dogs are eventually placed in loving homes. Bonnie fosters up to 15 or more dogs at a time and also provides care and shelter for pitbulls who have been used for bait until there is an opening in Peggy Adams Animal Rescue. 

The expenses are great. Every dog needs vet care which includes heartworm and fecal testing, shots, sometimes spay/neuter and bloodwork. Her group has payed for over 25 liver shunts, patellas, leg perthes, mammary gland tumors, etc. Bonnie keeps the dogs that are too sick or old to be adopted and the medical costs are unfortunately high. 

Although this is written in a matter of fact way, we all know the time, dedication, sacrifice and emotional toll this work takes are beyond a price tag.

Thank you in advance to all the compassionate and kind folks at SM who help to continue their lifesaving work :heart: 

Sunnie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So I may be showing my ignorance or exposing the fact that I live under a rock and not up on current events, but who is Bernie Madoff and why because of him are dontations drying up?

I think the world of Bonnie and wish ALL supposed reputible breeders took a cue from her. There are some very 'unreputible' reputible breeders out there, if you know what I mean.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Madoff is the guy who "Made off" with billions of other people's money.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you Sunnie for posting this. I talked to Bonnie today and she mentioned how bad they need money. So any ideas on how to raise money are welcome and so are donations.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Aug 14 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817797


> Madoff is the guy who "Made off" with billions of other people's money.[/B]


lol...someone else told me that too. And duh :smilie_tischkante: ....yes I remember that guy and the news stories on him. Just didn't associate him with rescue so it kind of threw me.  

Thanks!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I say we do an online auction as we raised 6-7k on my yahoo yorkie groups for one dog. What has to be done is someone needs to create the website then we all donate items - dog and other as people donated leather coats, jewelry etc. The items were posted as they were donated with a minimum bid and then the person who managed the site put the names and highest bids each day. It was actually quite comical as some people did not like other people so they would out bid them just in spite which helped raise more money -lollll we sent this site to 60 yahoo groups and then the winning bidder was sent the gift from the donator. Also cash donations were given on site as well through paypal, also sent through checks to vets office for the sick dogs bill. I donated a bed that went out for $150 so I think it raises more money than if we did a raffle as the items get bid up so if there is a hot item it can go for alot of money as people can write it off. We had a great time and everyone was excited every day to see what the bids were. I think alot of us have items we could donate to this and we just need someone who is good with websites and has the time to collect the money. I recommend whoever is going to collect the money is a 501C thought so maybe Bonnie Palmer can handle the money with paypal --Just a thought as we raised quite a bit and had a great time too


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 14 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817716


> Bonnie asked for help with fundraising for her rescue group, but I'm not in her area.
> 
> Due to Bernie Madoff, donations to her group have dried up. They are now $6000 in debt and the group is in a precarious position. This year Bonnie rescued an abused maltese with a broken jaw who she named Precious. They tried to save the jaw but after a 5 months of wiring and fixing it needed to be removed - thankfully Precious is doing well, but the medical bills are high. Gayle and Bonnie are so busy tending to the rescues and caring for those who are not adoptable (sick and older pets) that there is no time for fundraising.
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I have asked several of my friends to please donate. And asked them to ask their friends. I sent them a copy of your request.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 14 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817837


> I say we do an online auction as we raised 6-7k on my yahoo yorkie groups for one dog. What has to be done is someone needs to create the website then we all donate items - dog and other as people donated leather coats, jewelry etc. The items were posted as they were donated with a minimum bid and then the person who managed the site put the names and highest bids each day. It was actually quite comical as some people did not like other people so they would out bid them just in spite which helped raise more money -lollll we sent this site to 60 yahoo groups and then the winning bidder was sent the gift from the donator. Also cash donations were given on site as well through paypal, also sent through checks to vets office for the sick dogs bill. I donated a bed that went out for $150 so I think it raises more money than if we did a raffle as the items get bid up so if there is a hot item it can go for alot of money as people can write it off. We had a great time and everyone was excited every day to see what the bids were. I think alot of us have items we could donate to this and we just need someone who is good with websites and has the time to collect the money. I recommend whoever is going to collect the money is a 501C thought so maybe Bonnie Palmer can handle the money with paypal --Just a thought as we raised quite a bit and had a great time too[/B]


Deb, this sounds like a great idea.  I'll pass this information along to Bonnie and will pm you to ask you some questions. Are you saying that the donated items come from folks on SM and then the auction is posted on the 60 Yahoo groups? Then after the auction, the person who donated the item sends it to the winner?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 14 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817837


> I say we do an online auction as we raised 6-7k on my yahoo yorkie groups for one dog. What has to be done is someone needs to create the website then we all donate items - dog and other as people donated leather coats, jewelry etc. The items were posted as they were donated with a minimum bid and then the person who managed the site put the names and highest bids each day. It was actually quite comical as some people did not like other people so they would out bid them just in spite which helped raise more money -lollll we sent this site to 60 yahoo groups and then the winning bidder was sent the gift from the donator. Also cash donations were given on site as well through paypal, also sent through checks to vets office for the sick dogs bill. I donated a bed that went out for $150 so I think it raises more money than if we did a raffle as the items get bid up so if there is a hot item it can go for alot of money as people can write it off. We had a great time and everyone was excited every day to see what the bids were. I think alot of us have items we could donate to this and we just need someone who is good with websites and has the time to collect the money. I recommend whoever is going to collect the money is a 501C thought so maybe Bonnie Palmer can handle the money with paypal --Just a thought as we raised quite a bit and had a great time too[/B]


This sounds like a fun idea and we can write off whatever we donate and besides that we all have a few items that are worth donating. I know that I do. I have bought things that I have never used and this is the perfect time to donate items and it won't cost you anything but the shipping.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 15 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818022


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 14 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817837





> I say we do an online auction as we raised 6-7k on my yahoo yorkie groups for one dog. What has to be done is someone needs to create the website then we all donate items - dog and other as people donated leather coats, jewelry etc. The items were posted as they were donated with a minimum bid and then the person who managed the site put the names and highest bids each day. It was actually quite comical as some people did not like other people so they would out bid them just in spite which helped raise more money -lollll we sent this site to 60 yahoo groups and then the winning bidder was sent the gift from the donator. Also cash donations were given on site as well through paypal, also sent through checks to vets office for the sick dogs bill. I donated a bed that went out for $150 so I think it raises more money than if we did a raffle as the items get bid up so if there is a hot item it can go for alot of money as people can write it off. We had a great time and everyone was excited every day to see what the bids were. I think alot of us have items we could donate to this and we just need someone who is good with websites and has the time to collect the money. I recommend whoever is going to collect the money is a 501C thought so maybe Bonnie Palmer can handle the money with paypal --Just a thought as we raised quite a bit and had a great time too[/B]


This sounds like a fun idea and we can write off whatever we donate and besides that we all have a few items that are worth donating. I know that I do. I have bought things that I have never used and this is the perfect time to donate items and it won't cost you anything but the shipping.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lucy, bless your kind heart and positive attitude :heart: . Thanks Deb, Fredsmomma, Cindy, Crystal & RosieToby for your input, and the folks who pm'd!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 14 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817837


> I say we do an online auction as we raised 6-7k on my yahoo yorkie groups for one dog. What has to be done is someone needs to create the website then we all donate items - dog and other as people donated leather coats, jewelry etc. The items were posted as they were donated with a minimum bid and then the person who managed the site put the names and highest bids each day. It was actually quite comical as some people did not like other people so they would out bid them just in spite which helped raise more money -lollll we sent this site to 60 yahoo groups and then the winning bidder was sent the gift from the donator. Also cash donations were given on site as well through paypal, also sent through checks to vets office for the sick dogs bill. I donated a bed that went out for $150 so I think it raises more money than if we did a raffle as the items get bid up so if there is a hot item it can go for alot of money as people can write it off. We had a great time and everyone was excited every day to see what the bids were. I think alot of us have items we could donate to this and we just need someone who is good with websites and has the time to collect the money. I recommend whoever is going to collect the money is a 501C thought so maybe Bonnie Palmer can handle the money with paypal --Just a thought as we raised quite a bit and had a great time too[/B]



I still say this is a great idea. There wasn't much response when we posted fund raising suggestions before and I am not sure why since there are SO many babies in need of help. I am sure we can get people to donate goods or even cash. Maybe everyone can post a link to the auction on their my space, Face Book or other sites they have. I would be glad to post it on mine. I don't have experience running an auction but You can count on me to help in some capacity for sure. Maybe some of us can get our local pet stores, groomers and even vets in on it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe the rescue group is going to have a raffle and will have a website up to direct donations for it before long.
I know Bonnie is donating something special (NO, not a puppy..LOL).


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

That would be wonderful. count me in. By the way, which Maltese rescues will be involved?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Aug 19 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819678


> That would be wonderful. count me in. By the way, which Maltese rescues will be involved?[/B]



The Florida Yorkie and Maltese Rescue. Isn't that the one we're speaking of here or did I miss something?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 19 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819681


> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Aug 19 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819678





> That would be wonderful. count me in. By the way, which Maltese rescues will be involved?[/B]



The Florida Yorkie and Maltese Rescue. Isn't that the one we're speaking of here or did I miss something?
[/B][/QUOTE]
No you didn't miss anything, I did. There are so many rescues on here that I would love if we could do something to help all of them at the same time. Wishful thinking?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Aug 19 2009, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819699


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 19 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819681





> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Aug 19 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819678





> That would be wonderful. count me in. By the way, which Maltese rescues will be involved?[/B]



The Florida Yorkie and Maltese Rescue. Isn't that the one we're speaking of here or did I miss something?
[/B][/QUOTE]
No you didn't miss anything, I did. There are so many rescues on here that I would love if we could do something to help all of them at the same time. Wishful thinking?
[/B][/QUOTE]

We just had a rescue raffle to benefit the rescue of your choice. It was a huge success! We raised over $3,600! :cheer: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46167


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, I remember! That was a great idea having the money go to your choice of rescues. I had donated to a couple of rescues prior to the auction. It would be great to have them at least twice a year.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Aug 19 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819656


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 14 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817837





> I say we do an online auction as we raised 6-7k on my yahoo yorkie groups for one dog. What has to be done is someone needs to create the website then we all donate items - dog and other as people donated leather coats, jewelry etc. The items were posted as they were donated with a minimum bid and then the person who managed the site put the names and highest bids each day. It was actually quite comical as some people did not like other people so they would out bid them just in spite which helped raise more money -lollll we sent this site to 60 yahoo groups and then the winning bidder was sent the gift from the donator. Also cash donations were given on site as well through paypal, also sent through checks to vets office for the sick dogs bill. I donated a bed that went out for $150 so I think it raises more money than if we did a raffle as the items get bid up so if there is a hot item it can go for alot of money as people can write it off. We had a great time and everyone was excited every day to see what the bids were. I think alot of us have items we could donate to this and we just need someone who is good with websites and has the time to collect the money. I recommend whoever is going to collect the money is a 501C thought so maybe Bonnie Palmer can handle the money with paypal --Just a thought as we raised quite a bit and had a great time too[/B]



I still say this is a great idea. There wasn't much response when we posted fund raising suggestions before and I am not sure why since there are SO many babies in need of help. I am sure we can get people to donate goods or even cash. Maybe everyone can post a link to the auction on their my space, Face Book or other sites they have. I would be glad to post it on mine. I don't have experience running an auction but You can count on me to help in some capacity for sure. Maybe some of us can get our local pet stores, groomers and even vets in on it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Bellapuppy for the suggestions!

Lady'sMom, thanks for posting about the raffle


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 19 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819795


> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Aug 19 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819656





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 14 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817837





> I say we do an online auction as we raised 6-7k on my yahoo yorkie groups for one dog. What has to be done is someone needs to create the website then we all donate items - dog and other as people donated leather coats, jewelry etc. The items were posted as they were donated with a minimum bid and then the person who managed the site put the names and highest bids each day. It was actually quite comical as some people did not like other people so they would out bid them just in spite which helped raise more money -lollll we sent this site to 60 yahoo groups and then the winning bidder was sent the gift from the donator. Also cash donations were given on site as well through paypal, also sent through checks to vets office for the sick dogs bill. I donated a bed that went out for $150 so I think it raises more money than if we did a raffle as the items get bid up so if there is a hot item it can go for alot of money as people can write it off. We had a great time and everyone was excited every day to see what the bids were. I think alot of us have items we could donate to this and we just need someone who is good with websites and has the time to collect the money. I recommend whoever is going to collect the money is a 501C thought so maybe Bonnie Palmer can handle the money with paypal --Just a thought as we raised quite a bit and had a great time too[/B]



I still say this is a great idea. There wasn't much response when we posted fund raising suggestions before and I am not sure why since there are SO many babies in need of help. I am sure we can get people to donate goods or even cash. Maybe everyone can post a link to the auction on their my space, Face Book or other sites they have. I would be glad to post it on mine. I don't have experience running an auction but You can count on me to help in some capacity for sure. Maybe some of us can get our local pet stores, groomers and even vets in on it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Bellapuppy for the suggestions!

Lady'sMom, thanks for posting about the raffle 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, the auction was D. Werten's idea, which I feel is a great one. I had suggested yard sales. This would be great IF we can find someone who is "auction savvy". The ideal auction would be one to benefit ALL of the Maltese rescues here; Deb, Edie, Steve and Peg, and Bonnie and who ever else is doing all this fantastic work.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have lots of things, doggie and non- canine that I would be glad to donate. Just let me know what the website address will be and how to participate.


----------

